# دورة تدريبية - تعلم أوتوكاد 2013



## mohamed zehiry (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*دورة تدريبية Learning AutoCAD 2013 ​*

*الوصف​*

 *إذا اردت بسرعة أن تصبح متقنا للتصميم بمساعدة الكمبيوتر، فهذه الدورة من خبير و ومؤلف كتاب أوتوكاد سكوت أونستوت "Scott Onstott" هي لك. لا خبرة ضرورية لتذهب من البداية المطلقة لإنشاء رسوم ثنائية الأبعاد و نماذج ثلاثية الأبعاد دقيقة وبثقة. فبعد الحصول على راحة مع واجهة أوتوكاد سوف تتعلم المهارات الأساسية وتطبيقها فى ممارسة المشاريع الحقيقية. ثم، إذا أردت يمكنك الانتقال إلى موضوعات أكثر تقدما مثل الأبعاد، والعمل مع البيانات والسمات، واستخدام القيود. تم إنتاج هذه الدورة بالتعاون مع شركائنا a Wiley imprint في Sybex .
 
لغة الدورة: الإنجليزية
صيغة الفيديو: MP4 / AVC
المدة: سبع ساعات
*











*حجم كل من الأول الى السابع 251 ميجابايت، الملف الثامن 94.1 ميجابايت*

Download learn autocad 2013 part1 rar

Download learn autocad 2013 part2 rar

Download learn autocad 2013 part3 rar

Download learn autocad 2013 part4 rar

Download learn autocad 2013 part5 rar

Download learn autocad 2013 part6 rar

Download learn autocad 2013 part7 rar

Download learn autocad 2013 part8 rar




​


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا لعملكم الخير.


----------



## anass81 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم تثبيت الموضوع نظراً لأهميته

وجزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله‌ خیرا


----------



## civil.85 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جاري التحميل..

جزاك الله خيرا,,


----------



## mohamed zehiry (25 ديسمبر 2012)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> سوف يتم تثبيت الموضوع نظراً لأهميته
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد



اشكرك اخى anass81 على ردك المميز وعلى تثبيت الموضوع وارجو من الله ان تكون فى هذه الدورة الفائده لاخوانى الكرام
كما اشكر جميع اخوانى الذين شرفونى بالرد


----------



## Hind Aldoory (25 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abo_sobhy_eng (25 ديسمبر 2012)

نشكرك ... وجزاك الله خير​


----------



## doha_4all (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء . اللهم بارك له فى علمه و علمه ما ينفعه


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء . اللهم بارك له فى علمه و علمه ما ينفعه


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (25 ديسمبر 2012)

انا اطلعت على المحتوى والحقيقة دورة رائعة جدا وشاملة لذا 
انصح الجميع بالتنزيل 

ارفقت صورة بالمحتوى


----------



## muzammil (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .... كنت في امسّ الحوجه لمثل هذه الدورة


----------



## Slimmix (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engkhaled20 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed zehiry (25 ديسمبر 2012)

منورين الموضوع واتمنى لكم الفائده


----------



## freemanghassan (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ... ألف شكر

--------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## freemanghassan (26 ديسمبر 2012)

هذا رابط تورنت للأسطوانة ... 

http://kat.ph/video2brain-learning-autocad-2013-by-scott-onstott-t6712208.html

حياكم الله 

----------------------------------------------------​


----------



## brngls (26 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور اخى​


----------



## jojolove (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير 
جاري التحميل 
ان شاء الله تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## jojolove (26 ديسمبر 2012)

اولا مشكور مرة تانية ياطيب
بس يا ريت لو تشرحلنا كيف تنزيل الملفات من الموقع الاصلي كل ملف على حدة 
وثانيا لما نزلت الملفات بكون مدة الملف 8 او 9 دقائق وانت حاكي انه مدة الدورة 7 ساعات
ارجو الرد والافادة
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mohamed zehiry (26 ديسمبر 2012)

jojolove قال:


> اولا مشكور مرة تانية ياطيب
> بس يا ريت لو تشرحلنا كيف تنزيل الملفات من الموقع الاصلي كل ملف على حدة
> وثانيا لما نزلت الملفات بكون مدة الملف 8 او 9 دقائق وانت حاكي انه مدة الدورة 7 ساعات
> ارجو الرد والافادة
> مع الشكر الجزيل


المده الاجماليه للدوره اخى الكريم لجميع الفيديوهات


----------



## mohamed zehiry (26 ديسمبر 2012)

شرح التحميل 
الموقع سهل ويستانف


----------



## jojolove (26 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي هاي الاسياء عملها بس المشكلة في رابط الاسطوانة الي منزله حضرتك ما بنزل الا كل الملفات مرة وحدة يعني 1.8 جيجا مرة وحدة وهذا كبير جدا ازا في مجال شرح التنزيل عن هذا الرابط
http://kat.ph/video2brain-learning-a...-t6712208.html
وشكرا كمان مرة


----------



## mohamed zehiry (26 ديسمبر 2012)

اخى الكريم هذا الرابط لم ارفعه انا وهو رابط تورنت له برامج معينه للتنزيل به وهو فى الحقيقه بيكون بطئ فى الدون لانه يعتمد على السيدر


----------



## mohamed zehiry (27 ديسمبر 2012)

محتويات الدوره


----------



## freemanghassan (27 ديسمبر 2012)

jojolove قال:


> اخي هاي الاسياء عملها بس المشكلة في رابط الاسطوانة الي منزله حضرتك ما بنزل الا كل الملفات مرة وحدة يعني 1.8 جيجا مرة وحدة وهذا كبير جدا ازا في مجال شرح التنزيل عن هذا الرابط
> http://kat.ph/video2brain-learning-a...-t6712208.html
> وشكرا كمان مرة





mohamed zehiry قال:


> اخى الكريم هذا الرابط لم ارفعه انا وهو رابط تورنت له برامج معينه للتنزيل به وهو فى الحقيقه بيكون بطئ فى الدون لانه يعتمد على السيدر



كلام الأستاذ محمد صحيح 100% ... ربما يكون بطيء التحميل منه .. والتحميل من الروابط اللي وضعها الأستاذ محمد بالفعل سريع ويدعم الاستكمال .. 
أنا أضفت رابط التورنت كخيار إضافي ليس إلا .. خاصة لأصحاب خطوط الانترنت ذات السرعة المتوسطة .. ولمن لديهم انقطاع في الكهرباء كحالتي .. إذ أننا حاليا لا نراها في مدينتي (أي الكهرباء) سوى 4 ساعات من أصل 24 ساعة ... "الحمد لله على كل حال"

لكن الواضح من الصورة التالية أنو بالفعل هذا الرابط قد يكون التحميل منه سريع إن شاء الله 






بعدين أخي بالنسبة لتحميل جميع أو أجزاء من الأسطوانة .. أنت لما بتكون أثناء التحميل ببرامج التورنت بتقدر تتحكم بأي الملفات بتحب تحملها قبل ولا بعد .. عن طريق تغيير الأفضلية لملفات دون ملفات أخرى .. 

أرجو أن يكون الأمر واضحا .. 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## mohamed zehiry (27 ديسمبر 2012)

اخى طبعا الرابط الذى وضعته اضافه مميزه لموضوعى واشكرك عليه ولكنى كنت اوضح لاخى السائل فقط ما هذا الرابط:75::75:


----------



## abedodeh (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## jojolove (27 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر الكم على المعلومات 
غلبناكم معنا يا جماعة


----------



## mohamed zehiry (27 ديسمبر 2012)

jojolove قال:


> الف شكر الكم على المعلومات
> غلبناكم معنا يا جماعة



اخى الكريم ولا يهمك احنا بنكمل بعض هنا ربنا يوفقك


----------



## bregadeer (27 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحت ممكن تنزل ملفات الشرح اللي بيشرح عليها اذا موجودة عندك مشكور


----------



## jojolove (27 ديسمبر 2012)

mohamed zehiry قال:


> اخى الكريم ولا يهمك احنا بنكمل بعض هنا ربنا يوفقك



الف شكر الك يا حبيب والله ماني عارف شو احكيلك 
الله يخليك انت وامثالك للمنتدى الطيب وتساعدو المهندسين
تحياتي الك يا باشا


----------



## mohamed zehiry (28 ديسمبر 2012)

منورين الموضوع بردودكم المميزه


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (29 ديسمبر 2012)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
مع انني بدأت التنزيل ولكني متأكد من انه موضوع جيد جدا
شكرا جزيلا
ليته كان على رابط واحد


----------



## mohamed zehiry (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اهلا باهل القدس الشريف اهل الرباط تشرفت بمرورك وان شاء الله تفيدك ولا تنسانا من دعائك الصالح من هذا المكان الطاهر


----------



## Dabozz Dillinger (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا
*​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed zehiry (29 ديسمبر 2012)

تشرفت بمرورك


----------



## ABIDI MED ELHADI (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء . اللهم بارك له فى علمه و علمه ما ينفعه


----------



## mohamed zehiry (30 ديسمبر 2012)

تشرفت بمروركم


----------



## E.hassan2006 (1 يناير 2013)

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عام 2013


----------



## mohamed zehiry (2 يناير 2013)

وحضرتك طيب يا باشمهندس وكل مهندسى الملتقى


----------



## محمد عادل مرسى (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## mohamed zehiry (4 يناير 2013)

من واجهته هذه المشكله فليقم بالتسجيل فى الموقع ليستطيع التحميل 





شرح التسجيل





واضح ان الموقع يطلب التسجيل للتحميل فقط قم بالتسجيل فى الموقع واعتذر عن هذا الخلل


----------



## العاني عمار (6 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## goldbeeerg (7 يناير 2013)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (8 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس والف شكر


----------



## mr7h1 (8 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed_elhajali (10 يناير 2013)

انا بسجل عليه وبعدين مش بيبعت رساله تاكيد على اليااهو ايه الحل .......؟؟؟؟


----------



## مركز المستشار (10 يناير 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيكم دورة الاتوكاد مهمة جدا


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (10 يناير 2013)

موقع التحميل رائع
بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed zehiry (12 يناير 2013)

تشرفت بمرورك


----------



## أبو العطا (12 يناير 2013)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس رابط الجزء الأول فيه مشكل بيقول انه وصل الحد الأقصى للتحميل ياريت لو تحلها بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبو العطا (12 يناير 2013)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس وأنت بتحمل أول جزء قابلك مشكلة أصله قال لى إنه الملف بلغ الحد الأقصى للتحميل


----------



## أبو العطا (12 يناير 2013)

لو سمحت يابشمهندس الرابط الأول بيقول إنه وصل الحد القصى للتحميل ومش بيحمل


----------



## mohamed zehiry (12 يناير 2013)

من واجهته هذه المشكله فليقم بالتسجيل فى الموقع ليستطيع التحميل 




شرح التسجيل





واضح ان الموقع يطلب التسجيل للتحميل فقط قم بالتسجيل فى الموقع واعتذر عن هذا الخلل


----------



## teamwork_eng (14 يناير 2013)

محترفين في تصميم المخططات الكهربائية والميكانيكية وأنظمة الحريق والتيار الخفيف للتعاون مع المكاتب الهندسية والشركات


----------



## mohamed zehiry (15 يناير 2013)

تشرفت بمرورك


----------



## eng.lola1 (18 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مسك المصطفي (19 يناير 2013)

*جزاكم الله عنا خيرا*

​


----------



## مسك المصطفي (19 يناير 2013)

اتمني الاستفاده من هذا وفقني الله واياكم​


----------



## anass81 (20 يناير 2013)

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع

جزى الله خيرا من قام برفعه


----------



## mohamed zehiry (20 يناير 2013)

*تشرفت بمروركم*


----------



## anas4552 (21 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## كريم الفضلي (28 يناير 2013)

نسأل الله وحده ان يتمم نعمه على من يساعد في وضع ما هو خير للمؤمنين والمسلمين في هذا المنتدى الطيب


----------



## نيودريل (28 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## mohamed zehiry (28 يناير 2013)

*تشرفت بمروركم*


----------



## hesham_2h (4 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحت اول جزئين وصلوا لعدد مرات تحميل كتير جدا ولا استطيع تحميلهم


----------



## mohamed zehiry (4 مارس 2013)

hesham_2h قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحت اول جزئين وصلوا لعدد مرات تحميل كتير جدا ولا استطيع تحميلهم



فقط سجل فى الموقع وان شاء الله يحمل معاك


----------



## محمدين علي (4 مارس 2013)

ممكن ملف التورنت تحمله علي اي موقع لان موقع اللي متحمل عليه التورنت محجوب


----------



## musab-75 (4 مارس 2013)

الرجاء رفع الملفات الى مواقع اخرى لايمكن تحميلها


----------



## heno9 (5 مارس 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## ENG_NODA (5 مارس 2013)

شكرااااااا


----------



## loving_you (5 مارس 2013)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الممتاز. بارك الله فيك


----------



## احبكي يا بغداد (12 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

